# Q7 second row question



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Am considering a Q7 to replace my passat, am wondering if a 6year old child can fit between two child seats in the second row??

Envoyé de mon XT1058 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dripp (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm going with yes. I've not done it but there is enough room for my 13 and 9 year old to have so much room for each that they don't complain. And the 13 YO is my size. Way bigger than our xc90 was


----------

